
Ask HN: What are your thoughts about 'Star Wars: Last Jedi'? Disney's direction? - rblion
This is as divisive a movie as I&#x27;ve ever seen. Most people can agree that the OT was mostly rewatchable and the PT was mostly unwatchable.
======
kup0
I don't have a long history (no attachment to an ideal based on childhood
experience that many others seem to have) with Star Wars and I liked it, even
though I thought some of it was really strange. That said, I'm no movie
critic, and am fairly easy to please.

At first I was surprised that it's as divisive as it is. But I think it's a
franchise fraught with very personal and specific expectations from long-time
fans and when that's the case, the reviews will tend to be more polarized,
especially when anything new is tried.

The humorous moments were sometimes a nice touch but maybe a bit overdone. I
really preferred the darker/religious type of scenes (Jedi books, the
underground mirror/darkness, etc). I'm still a bit torn about the whole mind-
linking thing and the Leia-space moment (trying to be vague here). But again,
for me these are nitpicks, whereas they may be deal-breakers for others.

------
hux_
Factory assembly line produced shallow sensory overstimulation. Keeps the kids
in their seats for 3 hrs. Mission accomplished. Might as well just sell
syringes of dopamine or seratonin and ask ppl to jab them into their skulls.
No idea why they need to do so much work.

